

Google, give me control over search results - subhashp
http://subhashpalsule.com/2011/05/google-give-me-control-over-search-results/

======
tilt
This doesn't co-exist with their business model. If Google were much better
(or personalized, or social) that would kill their search engine advertising
business.

